# Вот вам и причина грыж



## Доктор Ступин (16 Апр 2017)

*МОСКВА, 15 апр — РИА Новости.* Американские ученые обнаружили, что владельцы смартфонов начинают страдать от болей в верхней части спины и шее раньше, чем люди, не пользующиеся гаджетами, сообщает Рейтерсо ссылкой на результаты исследования, опубликованные в The Spine Journal.

Хирурги-ортопеды Тодд Ланман и Джейсон Куэллар зафиксировали рост числа молодых пациентов, страдающих от сильной боли в спине или от грыж в дисках позвоночника. Анализируя рентгеновские снимки, исследователи обнаружили, что у этих пациентов был нетипичный изгиб шеи, к которому привело ежедневное пользование смартфоном на протяжении нескольких часов.

Как считают ученые, те, кто проводит много времени со смартфонами в руках, наклоняют голову, а это существенно увеличивает давление на позвоночник. Так, например, когда человек стоит прямо, его голова весит 4,5-5,5 килограмма, однако при наклоне на 60 градусов давление на позвоночник таково, как будто голова весит уже 27 килограмм. 


В качестве профилактики Ланман и его коллега предлагают владельцам смартфонов снижать нагрузку на шею, например, при наборе текста телефон следует держать перед лицом, примерно на уровне глаз. Также они рекомендуют печатать пальцами обеих рук, чтобы позвоночник находился в более симметричной и удобной позиции.


----------



## doc (16 Апр 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как считают ученые, те, кто проводит много времени со смартфонами в руках, наклоняют голову, а это существенно увеличивает давление на позвоночник.


Мило!
Давление головы на позвоночник!
Посочувствуем бедному позвоночнику, он так перегружается.
А ничего, что это его главное предназначение? Он ведь из костей состоит, а не из дерьма.
Что у владельцев смартфонов шейные позвонки полопались от веса черепа?
А почки не перегружаются от съеденного арбуза, им ведь приходится усиленно гнать мочу?
А наши бедные лёгкие во время гимнастики или секса...

Очевидно, г-н Ланман и иже с ним пребывают в счастливом неведении относительно природы живого. Организм в целом и отдельный орган в частности жив до тех пор, пока работает. То есть - пока есть нагрузка. Смерть - это полная разгрузка, можно и так сказать.
Снимите нагрузку с мышцы - получите атрофию. Уберите нагрузку с кости - будет резорбция костной ткани. Остановка работы сердца, почек - означает конец  сердцу или почкам, а вслед за этим - организму.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> при наклоне на 60 градусов давление на позвоночник таково, как будто голова весит уже 27 килограмм.


Замечательно!
При наклоне головы многократно увеличивается нагрузка на шейную мускулатуру, которая эту голову удерживает в наклоне.
Статика формирует триггеры в мышцах.
Вот отсюда и боли в верхней части спины и шее.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Апр 2017)

Чудят америкашки!


----------

